# Floating Grim Reaper/Demon, need help with the costume!



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

I have been working on a decent sized reaper/demon I'm wanting to put above my house but am having a difficult time making the costume for it. I have tried buying creepy cloth and other stuff from Halloween stores but they have all turned out to be WAY to narrow. Below is a similar project but I'm wanting the costume to be slightly creepier that's why I've been trying to use the previously mentioned materials. Maybe I'm thinking about this all wrong and shouldn't be trying to build the entire costume out of one piece of cloth per color. Can someone give me some tips/advice on what I could be doing differently or some measurements I should be using for the cloth size (I'm getting tired of waisting money on cloth I won't use atm). Only the guys hands and face will be showing and I'm thinking his arms will be about 7' spread apart. I don't sew and have never built a costume so that may be one of many problems. Thanks this is frustrating because it should be easy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have a photo of the prop minus anything in the way of clothing on it (just the basic framework, in other words)? Will he have legs or will he be on a stand similar to what's in the picture above?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Instead of sewing you could use fabric glue, It is sold at JoAnnes Fabrics. I sounds like all you need is a large enough piece of fabric to drap over the arms. I am guessing you have all the fabric you need, it just needs putting together.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I would say if the frame is painted black get cheesecloth and soak it in detergent( same process as making a crank ghost ) I would place a black light spot light on it. For solid fabric maybe use the same fabric they use for the grim reaper costumes.

Links to the things I mentioned:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/grim-reaper-adult-robe/

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/blacklight-spotlight/

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=dj2GTvPwLan10gGx3MnBDw&ved=0CKYBEPMCMAg


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Aswome, thanks for all the input, I finally found a piece of cloth that is large enough...I just bought a cheap set of sheets (should have done that the first time). 

Another issue, however.
Does anyone know of a good way to put holes in a large piece of cloth to immitate that worn/old look like the "freaky stretchy fabric" at Spirit has. (not the ripping of it of course). This prop needs fabric that is roughly 11' * 7' and I cannot find anywhere that sells fabric that size that will give it an old/worn look.

Oh and Roxy, I do not have a picture of the prop at this time, but will be taking a few soon.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought plant liner at home depot for my demon. It is black and easy to work with. You can seethe results if u look under my posts.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I use plastic tablecloths from the party supply store (cheap, waterproof, and look like tent fabric). I also use pieces of torn creepy cloth and cheesecloth. I use spray adhesive to apply the dressing to my props. I don't sew at all.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a ton of creepy cloth the only thing is they are so narrow. I'd have to put about 5-6 pieces together to make it large enough and I'm afraid the end result may not look to great, but then again this prop wont be viewed real close since it'll be hanging above the house entrance...idk


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Could use the tip of an anvil and polish it like a shoe. May give it a worn look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not knowing what your prop looks like, I'm probably shooting in the dark here, but these are my suggestions assuming your reaper looks similar to the one in your picture above.

The quickest way to put holes in cloth is to cut them with scissors. Don't go for perfect round holes. Just pinch together a small fold of fabric and hack off a piece with the scissors. Do this until you get bored, using the sheet you bought as the base of the costume. Cut an opening for the head of the prop to go through and drape the sheet over the reaper. Use the scissors to cut ragged edges along any part of the sheet that is hanging down around the base or along the arms (if they are extended) of the prop.

Use the creepy cloth as an overlay on the now-holey sheet. You don't need to sew together all the narrow pieces to make one big one. Cut them in sections, shred them, whatever, the raggier the better, and then hot glue, pin, or staple the pieces to the sheet wherever they look good. They can be layered to give the appearance of a single piece, but that isn't really necessary.

When I made a costume for my graveyard goblin, I hacked up a long sleeved T shirt and put a layer of creepy cloth over it. Since he's small (about three feet tall), a single layer of cloth worked fine, but using multiple pieces will work for a larger prop. This is how it looks - note all the ragged hanging down edges:


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks again roxy for all the input. My props layout is very similar to the one I posted in my original post just about 2.5x the size. I made the bottom layer just fine it has been the top layer of ragged clothing that I've had issues with. I'm going to try to post pics of the prop to date in the morning after I finish up with what I have so far. I'm going to see if I can find some cheese cloth nearby at Joanns fabric that will hopefully give it a better finished look. It's just really hard to find material that is 7' x 11'


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I made a black sheet that runs the entire length ob my basement from floor to ceiling, but I did have the help of an awesome grandmother and her sewing machine. Trying to find large pieces of fabric is very hard to do. I think the layered creepy cloth idea would work great on this guy. With the black underlay, I would use black and light gray creepy cloth over him.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think a lot depends upon the look you want for your figure.
He is supposed to be a ghost then I think lighter and more transparent materials would do better for you.
If this is for a night time haunt, most of the dark or black material won't be visible. I'd be tempted to look at the flimsy plastic bags from dry cleaners, done in multiple layers and lengths, shredded (at least some of them) and have a spotlight and maybe a fan pointed at your figure to push the "floating" aspect.

Remember the distance from the viewers and the time of day or night this would be seen in. Fine details for something that can't be seen up close are a waste of your time, money, and labor.


----------

